# Looking for suggestions



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Having my shed delivered this month and want to ask for any suggestions or ideas on storage for microfibres, applicators ect and just general detailing gear, feel free to upload photos of yours, thanks


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Have you looked in this section?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=31


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a good search on the site mate, have seen loads of storage talk just lately.


----------

